# What is Your Favorite Form of Recreation?



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*What is Your Favorite Form of Recreation?

 When you want to escape from the world, what do you like to do?*

There are a zillion-trillion enjoyable things to do so only a few can be suggested here, but when you have had enough of reality, what is your fun escape?

*Mine is reading and making 3D art images*; especially reading. Reading anything which includes reading all kinds of things on the internet as well as books and magazines.

What is yours?

*Multiple answers are allowed.*
Feel free to write in ones that are not listed.

Thanks ! 
~~~ Lonelyguy111  
(Alias - Chuck)


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Masturbation counts right? 

+1 for masturbation


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Masturbation counts right?
> 
> +1 for masturbation


LOL LOL LOL
:clap:boogie:banana:haha

*Oh YEAH !*
I forgot THAT one !!!
Shoot, that is right up at the top, isn't it ?!!!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> :clap:boogie:banana:haha
> 
> *Oh YEAH !*
> ...


I guess it could fall under 'Fantasizing'


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

walking. writing.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I tend to get obsessed with certain subjects and that interest can last for months or even years. I used to be addicted to modding (and playing) video games, before that I was into programming and web design. There are times when I do nothing but read books. These days I've mostly been studying psychology, listening to music, and chatting online.

I never have enough time to do all the things I want to do.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Generally, Youtube or just looking things up online while listening to soothing music on my headphones (With a large glass (beer mug) of yerba mate or herbal tea (recently Bengal Spice)).


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I chose arts, crafts, walking, games, and fantasizing. I've been too lazy to start making some clay items, but I'm looking forward to pit/grill firing them at my parents house. Have a lot of wood saved up for future firings. I need to get on it if I want to do it soon because they need time to try first.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Biking
Games
Movies/cartoons
Music


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Shopping
Games
Movies, tv shows, anime, youtube
Eating


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantasizing
Music
Reading
Walking
Writing


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Sports for sure!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Movies and reading.

I do like music, television, games and porn, but don't feel they're up there with those two.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Masturbation counts right?
> 
> +1 for masturbation


"porn" is one of the option in the poll.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I thought the TT was "what is your favourite form of rejection?".


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sports/Games
Crafts
Pondering

Edit: Watching cartoons is cool too.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Should of had _working out_ on the list.
But fantasizing
Reading
Riding In car
Sports
TV/radio


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I thought the TT was "what is your favourite form of rejection?".


LOL.

Funny !
My favorite form of rejection is when they give you a dirty look like you are an alien with bad acne, frown, and just walk away !

Nyah, nyah !
Ha ha ha.

Eat my socks !


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Just Searching and Surfing All Kinds of Things*



WillYouStopDave said:


> Generally, Youtube or just looking things up online while listening to soothing music on my headphones (With a large glass (beer mug) of yerba mate or herbal tea (recently Bengal Spice)).


I love doing that too !

Just searching and surfing all kinds of topics online and seeing what you can find. It is like having a giant library at your fingertips and you can find stuff about everything !


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Music is Number 1 !!!*

Music is in the lead !
No surprise here.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Everything on there but also dancing is an important one. It's one of the main causes of happiness in Britons, along with swimming. I love dancing to music I'm in love with and just going nuts like mixing up ballet with whatever that dancing is called that pretty girls who've lost their clothes do in music videos and also just spinning around for ages when I've run out of moves. I'm a crap dancer but in a cute way and I have rhythm. Ah man that word is worse than Cthulhu.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I like to read and drink beer. Not together.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

youtubing with breaks for porn. making music


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Exercise, nature hikes, cooking, arts, and reading. I like a bunch of other stuff too, but I don't have time for them.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I voted shopping but music and movies are close


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Reading and learning or listening to music.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Music is my favorite, it relaxes me. I like reading, but it's so hard to find something I like.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

Music is my most favorite out of the list


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Music, internet, cooking, eating, sex, sleeping, cuddling up with my girlfriend and watching movies while eating junk food.


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

fishing, videogames, watching sports.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

tea111red said:


> Reading and learning or listening to music.


Learning new things - yes.

I like learning new software packages - graphics, games, useful utilities.
Love trying and learning new things !


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

In order of importance

1) Anime
2) Listening to music
3) Shopping for clothes
4) Masturbation 
5) Manga
6) Street Racing


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

"Favourite" is a strong word.

Pastimes - but literally only serving to "pass the time" - this is more like it: All I really have are television, movies, and this site.

Why am I here, again? We put such a high value on human life, but we do it without looking at the individual. It would be best to just put me down, but no one is willing to do that. So, here I am.

'favourite'... 'recreation'... no... they are just things to pass the time.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

voted ahh ahhh ahhhh


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*SAS Forum !*

Silly me !

I forgot the *SAS Forum as a favorite form of recreation !*

Who doesn't love to spend hours here on SAS?
<snicker><snicker><grin>
:clap


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

i picked walking of course. aww i missed you Chuck, you're a good friend / neighbor XD haha.

next best thing would be reading/art. after that art, writing, biking, gaming, fantasizing, and the rest is history!

Dislike porn/tv/texting even if those things r sugar to the mind (HORRIBLE), lol...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Riding bikes. When I'm alone and going no place in particular, the world and my worries melt away with ease. There's nothing quite like the feeling of floating on air while watching the shadows of the wheels spin under the street lights, the whirr of the engine as the miles roll by and the warm night air blowing in my face.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Other, 
I dont see her as often as id like. 
Her name is Jane.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Other - Drugs.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Explaining my choices of "music", "other", and "walking"

Music...I am a serious pianist. Nuff said

Other...ties into music. In addition to listening to music, I also play, compose, transcribe and study music and piano-playing technique

Walking...Its not so much walking that relaxes me, but being outdoors in the wide open quiet countryside. That is the ONLY thing that completely relaxes me.


----------



## Satoni (Aug 20, 2014)

Although I selected quite a few choices on here (games, reading, writing for example) I honestly just love spending my time daydreaming. Not to mention that usually reading or listening to music helps me daydream better.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

hesitation marks said:


> Riding bikes. When I'm alone and going no place in particular, the world and my worries melt away with ease. There's nothing quite like the feeling of floating on air while watching the shadows of the wheels spin under the street lights, the whirr of the engine as the miles roll by and the warm night air blowing in my face.


I love that movie 

I don't have a motorcycle, but i wish i had one. I used to ride a ton without a licence when i was young with a bike that my dad bought me(an old 1984 Honda). I lived in a small town, so cops didn't bother us too much.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Biking, Music, Daydreaming, Movies, Porn & Eating :b


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I chose other

My favorite form of recreation is living in delusion.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*the word means breeding*

parents described it as outside exercise in a playground

double entendre


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Games
Movies
Reading
Shopping
Weed
Alcohol
Writing
Anime


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

I like reading.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I used to like non-competitive bowling. My former church was part of a league that met weekly.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I have two words for ya.
Cookie. 
Dough. 

I chose biking because it sounded the closest to baking. Logic.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Walking in the countryside
Watching sport
Playing Video Games
Posting on Internet forums


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Art, crafts, movies, music, reading, riding in car, TV/radio, walking, and writing.

OTHER--Wine tasting, wine culture and history. World History. Traveling. Cooking.


----------

